# Uber and Waze



## dman001 (Jul 22, 2015)

Is Uber ever going to let us use Waze as a mapping system. I know I can just open it and type in the address that is a pain to have both apps and to switch back and fourth all the time. We should just be able to use waze in the main screen


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

They do on Android phones


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I use Waze on my Galaxy S4/Uber partner app no problem.....

Get an Android!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

We are testing on iOS in Seattle. Was buggy at first, seems to work great now.


----------



## dman001 (Jul 22, 2015)

We just got an update to let us use it. Now I want to change back Tried it yesterday besides Uber crashing about 6 times in an hr. Each time Waze wanted me to go the opposite direction and take the long way around than the location was. anyone know how to change it back to either Google maps or Native


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

dman001 said:


> We just got an update to let us use it. Now I want to change back Tried it yesterday besides Uber crashing about 6 times in an hr. Each time Waze wanted me to go the opposite direction and take the long way around than the location was. anyone know how to change it back to either Google maps or Native


I use HERE maps through the Lyft app, I find it to be much better than Google in my area. I wish I could use it for Uber too, but it only seems to let me use Google, I don't get any choice like I did with Lyft. Anyone know how to change it to HERE?


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> I use HERE maps through the Lyft app, I find it to be much better than Google in my area. I wish I could use it for Uber too, but it only seems to let me use Google, I don't get any choice like I did with Lyft. Anyone know how to change it to HERE?


How did you get HERE on Lyft? I only see Waze , google, and apple.


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> I use HERE maps through the Lyft app, I find it to be much better than Google in my area. I wish I could use it for Uber too, but it only seems to let me use Google, I don't get any choice like I did with Lyft. Anyone know how to change it to HERE?


The OP is a liar there is no such option to use HERE maps as built nav on Lyft either iOS or android


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> How did you get HERE on Lyft? I only see Waze , google, and apple.


HERE is installed on my phone, when I got my first Lyft requests, just like any other app on my phone, I was given the option of which mapping service to use. In my case I only had Google and HERE, so I chose HERE and then selected to do that action every time, making it the default. So now when I go for navigation, it automatically brings up HERE.

I wasn't given the option with Uber... it goes straight to Google, maybe because it's built in and not accessing the separate app on my phone?


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> HERE is installed on my phone, when I got my first Lyft requests, just like any other app on my phone, I was given the option of which mapping service to use. In my case I only had Google and HERE, so I chose HERE and then selected to do that action every time, making it the default. So now when I go for navigation, it automatically brings up HERE.
> 
> I wasn't given the option with Uber... it goes straight to Google, maybe because it's built in and not accessing the separate app on my phone?


I see.

So you have the auto Nav turned off and when you accept a ping you get an option for which nav to use. You choose HERE and then there is another option to choose that as default. Interesting. Will try it.

Google map screwed me with construction and had to change to Waze. Just don't like the look of Waze. I feel like it's slow to give me the turn-by-turn.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

FYI -- this is on an Android (Galaxy Light), the options for choosing nav app and setting as a default are from my phone, not the Lyft app. Just wanted to make sure I was clear on that. 

I like HERE maps better, the setup of the turn-by-turn is a little more detailed in Google, but the actual map (roads, addresses, POI locations, etc.) seems to be more up to date with HERE. I've never liked Waze, it just seems very cluttered and busy.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

Does Waze work with bluetooth?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

dpv said:


> Does Waze work with bluetooth?


Mine does.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

i have an android and have used both google maps and waze.. .
right now I have it set to google maps..
There are features I like in both.. the thing I like in google is that if im on a freeway and there is an interchange coming up it shows me which lane to be in.... If Im in an area that Im not familiar with that helps me in heavy traffic not to have to try to get over 4 lanes in 1/8 of a mile in stop and go ..

On waze i did go into setting and turn off all the little bubbles that show me where other waze users are.. I do not give a rats azz where they are .. I dont want them cluttering my screen.. lol


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

dman001 said:


> Is Uber ever going to let us use Waze as a mapping system. I know I can just open it and type in the address that is a pain to have both apps and to switch back and fourth all the time. We should just be able to use waze in the main screen


You know you can go into Uber app settings and select which mapping app to link it to right? Choose Waze and Uber app will automatically use it for nav. Cheers.


----------



## Lamarstarr (Aug 5, 2015)

is there double the data? meaning , if i use waze or google maps, is the uber gps going to run in the background? using 2 gps' and double the data at the same time.


----------



## UberLefty (Oct 8, 2015)

dpv said:


> Does Waze work with bluetooth?





DexNex said:


> Mine does.


I have tried to use a bluetooth headset for the voice turn by turn, but it still plays out of the phone speaker, even after being paired (correctly, verified by taking a call and hearing a caller in the headset). I tried toggling the setting for "use phone speaker" both on and off, and neither one worked in the headset. My phone is a BlackBerry Classic, running the patched Uber Android app. (might be my problem right there)


----------



## LoRyder (Oct 23, 2015)

For Bluetooth, make sure your ear piece is rated for "streaming music" and it should work fine. I use Waze and a Plantronics M70 (cheapest one with streaming music rating) on a Nexus 5 with no issues.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

Ok thank you all. I went down to my cell provider and got a Bluetooth that works with the maps and phone.


----------

